# Oct 22nd - Who has their 7?!?



## Shino (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok, just a quick poll: who already has their copy of Windows 7?

Me? I'm keeping an eagle eye on my PO Box.

Well?


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 22, 2009)

nope, not yet. its just 35 bucks for me because im a student but i dont have that this month X3 gotta have some moneyz to buy food, right? X3


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 22, 2009)

No.  Just... no.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Oct 22, 2009)

Bah, I don't care about 7, I'm waiting for a random free copy of Server 2008 R2 to show up at my door. ^_^


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 22, 2009)

SCREW WINDOWS 7! OCTOBER 22 IS INTERNATIONAL CAPSLOCK DAY.


----------



## Shino (Oct 22, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> SCREW WINDOWS 7! OCTOBER 22 IS INTERNATIONAL CAPSLOCK DAY.


*snaps the caps and shift keys off your keyboard*


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Oct 22, 2009)

I've got Vista and I'm happy with it. I'm also not going to spend a huge pile of money on a new operating system.


----------



## net-cat (Oct 22, 2009)

I got the key for it in my email this morning. (I did the $30 student deal.) I'll download the media when I get home. (Digital River no liek wget.)

Jury's still out on whether or not I'll care enough to install it on my laptop.


----------



## Shino (Oct 22, 2009)

ARUGH!!!

I just called Microsoft after staring at my mailbox all day, and though when I sumbitted my upgrade form, they said I'd recieve it "on or around October 22nd, 2009", they just told me it'll take 6-8 weeks.

Just when Microsoft was beginning to earn my trust back. Assholes.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I've had the RC since they released it.


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 22, 2009)

Shino said:


> ARUGH!!!
> 
> I just called Microsoft after staring at my mailbox all day, and though when I sumbitted my upgrade form, they said I'd recieve it "on or around October 22nd, 2009", they just told me it'll take 6-8 weeks.
> 
> Just when Microsoft was beginning to earn my trust back. Assholes.



All part of Steve's cunning plan...





:shock:

(seriously though... that guy is scary)


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 22, 2009)

My msdna thing expired last october, so no. I probably wont see it until someone else near me gets it. I'm never buying a Microsoft OS again.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 22, 2009)

I'll get it around 2011 or something.


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 22, 2009)

Meh, I'll just stick with Windows 7 Ultimate Beta like the cheap fuck I am.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 22, 2009)

Can you get it in VM form yet?


----------



## Volpino (Oct 22, 2009)

TechNet Plus. Had it a couple of months.


----------



## Shino (Oct 22, 2009)

Meh, I guess I'll just continue using my 7100 Build (RC1) until I get my full copy.

I got all excited over nothing. *pouts*


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 22, 2009)

Shino said:


> Meh, I guess I'll just continue using my 7100 Build (RC1) until I get my full copy.
> 
> I got all excited over nothing. *pouts*



Awww, well in the mean time, you can have fun with Windows RG - it'll help prep you for the experience of a new OS. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dass (Oct 22, 2009)

I use Apple computers PLEASE NO FLAME WARS!


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 22, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Awww, well in the mean time, you can have fun with Windows RG - it'll help prep you for the experience of a new OS. :mrgreen:



Ha I remember finding that a few years ago. Still the best version yet.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 22, 2009)

I'll get it whenever I can cause it's gotta be better then vista.


----------



## Sam (Oct 22, 2009)

I use XP on my current machine, but I did get a copy of 7 for a new compy I'm building. :3 

I can't wait to get the rest of it so I can finish.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Oct 22, 2009)

Vista is working fine on my computer.

EDIT:
Now I'm on my laptop, XP is running slow and I don't think Windows 7 will make it run faster.


----------



## Beta Link (Oct 22, 2009)

Well I have XP on my computer and it's worked fine for me so far. Plus, if Windows 7 is anything like Vista, then chances are, I don't want it anyway.


----------



## Rel (Oct 22, 2009)

I was supposed to get my copy of 7 for free from Bestbuy today, but they suddenly decided that i can get it free, if i pay $40+ for them to install it from a ghost disc with no COA or backup disc. Damn Bestbuy <_<


----------



## Azbulldog (Oct 23, 2009)

Got my copy today, downloaded. Then ran into this:
http://social.answers.microsoft.com...l/thread/aedb1245-f8f9-42ec-9a0c-1aa932363bbb
Look at all the angry people!
I should be good now though, but haven't installed it yet to see.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 23, 2009)

As if I have the cash to buy Win7! Pfft. I'll wait a little while.

Also, students: I hate you so much. Partly because I'm no longer a student nor able to be one, partly because you get discounts, and partly because when I WAS a student, I never got discounts. >=|


----------



## Revy (Oct 23, 2009)

I'll get it when I get my new computer sometime later this year.


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 23, 2009)

Runefox said:


> As if I have the cash to buy Win7! Pfft. I'll wait a little while.
> 
> Also, students: I hate you so much. Partly because I'm no longer a student nor able to be one, partly because you get discounts, and partly because when I WAS a student, I never got discounts. >=|



I feel your pain. :/  I work in a place surrounded by thousands of lucky students, but can't get the price breaks myself.


----------



## Sam (Oct 23, 2009)

Lulz. I just know the right peoples.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 24, 2009)

Azbulldog said:


> Got my copy today, downloaded. Then ran into this:
> http://social.answers.microsoft.com...l/thread/aedb1245-f8f9-42ec-9a0c-1aa932363bbb
> Look at all the angry people!
> I should be good now though, but haven't installed it yet to see.



Holy bat, Crapman!   That fiasco is such a colossal high-profile failure that Google News offered "Windows 7 Digital River" as a suggested search term.


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Oct 24, 2009)

Got my copy installed, but had to back up first, since I can't update from the RC. Had the "genius" idea to back up my registry, and when I restored it to the new registry, it got all screwed up and bluescreened... Now I gotta reinstall.


----------



## Vintage (Oct 24, 2009)

please tell me this was fucking fixed.png







this is as of RC1. just saw it today. if not, dear god


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Oct 24, 2009)

Vintage said:


> please tell me this was fucking fixed.png
> 
> [image]
> 
> this is as of RC1. just saw it today. if not, dear god


Wow, let's hope so.

Just another reason to use Linux, I guess... Gotta wonder how reliable 7 is if they can't spell.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 24, 2009)

I got my copies early, via the MSDNAA and Windows 7 Launch House Party program.


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 24, 2009)

Vintage said:


> please tell me this was fucking fixed.png
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*laughs* Wow... nice.  Well... wouldn't be the first time they've made some obvious spelling mistakes:


----------



## Runefox (Oct 24, 2009)

Vintage said:


> please tell me this was fucking fixed.png
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...  I've never seen a dialogue like that before. Are you sure that's a Win7 typo and not a typo from a self-extractor? (then again, for that matter, if that's Windows' built-in archive handler, I never use that, so that'd explain why I've never seen it. )


----------



## Vintage (Oct 24, 2009)

i'll check but i'm pretty sure i was manually adding a folder to program files at the time because i was copying camstudio from my xp partition to my windows 7 one. i hope i'm mistaken!


----------



## Remy (Oct 24, 2009)

Got 7 on Desktop and my Netbook. Both installed and activated painlessly. Used the key on the desktop, used automated phone activation for the netbook.

My XP running notebook will continue to run XP, since MS will continue with it til '14...and by then I'll have a shiny new notebook anyway.

Edit: I obtained mine through the pre-order they were doing way back when through Amazon. $55. <3


----------



## Runefox (Oct 24, 2009)

Vintage said:


> i'll check but i'm pretty sure i was manually adding a folder to program files at the time because i was copying camstudio from my xp partition to my windows 7 one. i hope i'm mistaken!



I'm guessing so; Right-click -> New-> Folder doesn't give you a prompt like that. X3


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 24, 2009)

I can't be bothered with YET another OS.

XP for life for me, and Vista on my laptop cus i'm too lazy to format my laptop and install XP on that too.


----------



## Vintage (Oct 24, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I'm guessing so; Right-click -> New-> Folder doesn't give you a prompt like that. X3



yep i'm a mook. disregard.

i knew it didn't bode well for me when i noticed that whoever created ultimatezip misspelled PROPERTIES too.


----------



## The Blue Fox (Oct 27, 2009)

Never had no problems with Windows Vista. But i got Win 7 any how. The only thing i don't like is the dragging windows to the corners to do things like maximize or what ever. Had to disable it as it annoying with dual displays.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 27, 2009)

Azbulldog said:


> Got my copy today, downloaded. Then ran into this:
> http://social.answers.microsoft.com...l/thread/aedb1245-f8f9-42ec-9a0c-1aa932363bbb
> Look at all the angry people!
> I should be good now though, but haven't installed it yet to see.



According to that thread now, finally five days later, Digital River are offering a .iso download instead of the weird and borked boxfile thingies, which is what they should've done from the beginning.


----------



## Marticus (Oct 28, 2009)

I've been on various Win7 clients for the last year.

I was an XP fan, but Win7 aint too bad once you customize it!

I'll be getting next time I format


----------



## Yaps (Nov 9, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> Well I have XP on my computer and it's worked fine for me so far. Plus, if Windows 7 is anything like Vista, then chances are, I don't want it anyway.



Nah. It is very different and much faster than Vista. Nothing like it. The speed of processing will tell you the difference. Searching is a lot faster too.


----------

